# hemangiosarcoma/spleen removal



## Laurie

Welcome to the forum...I'm sorry to hear about your Hercules.

My 11 year old Reno underwent a splenectomy on June 13. Very similar circumstances...he was out running and playing with his brothers earlier in the day (Saturday). That night he just wasn't himself so we called the vet, took him in and the vet figured he had a mass. We took him to the vet again on Sunday for an ultrasound and it was confirmed then that he had a mass on his spleen. Monday afternoon, he had the splenectomy. He came through the surgery well. On Friday the vet confirmed that Reno had hemangiosarcoma. Naturally we were devasted. He gave him 1-2 months with no treatment and 4-6 months with chemo. We opted not to do chemo and to let nature take its course.

On November 13, it will be 5 months since Reno's surgery and he is still going strong. The only medication that he is taking is Metacam. We continue to feed him good quality food, supplement him, exercise him and, of course, love him and spoil him!!!!!

I pray that Hercules' diagnosis is not hemangio. Many of us have been through it or are going through it. You'll receive wonderful support from the forum!!!!


----------



## Debles

Sending Prayers for Hercules. Our golden Sophie died from hemangio but we caught it too late. So glad you caught it early!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

1/3 of the time it is not Hemangio, maybe that's what your vet meant. If it is Hemangio, I would not count on years, but you should have some great times left. They usually feel so much better once that nasty spleen is out. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper was suspected to be about 10 - 12 (age unknown - he was a rescue) when he had his spleen removed due to two masses. His were benign and he lived 20 more months.

Copper recovered from the surgery very quickly and very well. I hope your boy's mass turns out to be benign too.:crossfing His masses were found when he went in for shoulder surgery and his blood test was off so they did an x-ray. Otherwise, we would never have known until/if it ruptured.


----------



## LovingBella

I understand how concerned you are. My first golden, Hannah had a splenectomy and the small lobe of her liver removed when she was 10 after the vet discovered 2 large masses. Both turned out to be benign and she recovered very easily afterwards. It was amazing. She felt so much better after they were taken out. I will keep you in my prayers that yours will be benign too.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My golden had a splenectomy when he was 12 1/2+. His came back as hemangiosarcoma. We had 107 good days with him before we sent him to the Bridge due to complications from the cancer. They were wonderful days and he was happy and active until the last week. I hope you get a benign diagnosis.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Welcome to the forum. 
My Toby had his spleen out 6 years ago, and the mass turned out to be benign. Sending prayers and good thoughts that your results are equally good!


----------



## 2tired

Prayers for your special friend! I hope the news is good!


----------



## SandyK

I hope results are benign for your boy. My Abby had a spot on her spleen that we watched for a little over 2 years. She was my medical child from day one, so I knew hers would not come back benign. When we did surgery it was because it had grown large and fast w/in 3mo. I then only had her 5 more weeks. Oh but what a love and spoil fest 5 weeks. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## lucysmum

I lost my girl to hemangio. But her spleen had ruptured. 

I am praying for your pup that all comes back well. 

This forum was my life support and there will always be someone here to listen and give you advice. But I am praying that you won't need it. 

Hugs.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Welcome to the Forum. When he was seven, my Charlie had his spleen removed because of a large mass that turned out to be benign. Charlie lived to be almost 13, mostly a healthy, happy boy until he began having seizures about two months before his 12th birthday.

I hope you and your boy have many years of joy ahead of you.

Lucy


----------



## Estherbelle

*You are not alone!*

I am sorry you are going through this horrible ordeal. I pray that your results come back benign. My baby girl Esther had her spleen removed on Oct. 7th and was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. She was a vibrant, healthy and very active 5 1/2 year old with no early warning signs. I took her in the morning of Oct. 7th b/c during the nite she vomited which was not normal for her. She acted fine but I took her in anyway b/c it was so unlike her and I tend to worry. She did very well during surgery however our vet informed us she had discovered tumors in 3 lobes of her liver. Due to the presence of the cancer in the liver, her time with us would be short most likely. We considered chemo but opted not to do it after meeting with a cancer vet. Esther hated going to the vet so I did not want to put her through the weekly routine of treatment and sickness that could occur with the chemo. We enjoyed 5 wonderful weeks with Esther and even got one more pheasant hunt in before she became to tired. I began feeding her cooked elk, venison, some organic beef and chix combined with some steamed veggies in hopes of starving the cancer and slowing its growth. I also put her on some immune and cancer fighting supplements. She stopped eating the supplement about 3 weeks before the end. We called the vet this past tuesday 11/8 and put our baby girl to rest at home. Her poor little body was tired of fighting the cancer and she was becoming anemic quickly so we choose to let her go before she felt the pain. My only advice to you is to enjoy every moment you have with your golden. This disease makes you feel such a sense of helplessness and it is hard to live with the unknown. Just know that you are not alone and you are in my thoughts!


----------



## gold4me

I am so sorry you have this to deal with and hope the results will not be hemangiosarcoma. Our Pete (9 1/2) was perfect one day and collapsed the next. We rushed him to our vet and he removed his spleen. There was a tumer the size of an orange that had ruptured. Our vet saw no other tumors and Pete did well after the surgery. However, the cancer had spread into his brain and he began have horrible seizures. We only had him for 2 weeks after his surgery before we had to send his to the Rainbow Bridge. We were in shock because there was no warning until it was too late. I prayer your boy will be fine. It is an EVIL disease!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Estherbelle said:


> I am sorry you are going through this horrible ordeal. I pray that your results come back benign. My baby girl Esther had her spleen removed on Oct. 7th and was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. She was a vibrant, healthy and very active 5 1/2 year old with no early warning signs. I took her in the morning of Oct. 7th b/c during the nite she vomited which was not normal for her. She acted fine but I took her in anyway b/c it was so unlike her and I tend to worry. She did very well during surgery however our vet informed us she had discovered tumors in 3 lobes of her liver. Due to the presence of the cancer in the liver, her time with us would be short most likely. We considered chemo but opted not to do it after meeting with a cancer vet. Esther hated going to the vet so I did not want to put her through the weekly routine of treatment and sickness that could occur with the chemo. We enjoyed 5 wonderful weeks with Esther and even got one more pheasant hunt in before she became to tired. I began feeding her cooked elk, venison, some organic beef and chix combined with some steamed veggies in hopes of starving the cancer and slowing its growth. I also put her on some immune and cancer fighting supplements. She stopped eating the supplement about 3 weeks before the end. We called the vet this past tuesday 11/8 and put our baby girl to rest at home. Her poor little body was tired of fighting the cancer and she was becoming anemic quickly so we choose to let her go before she felt the pain. My only advice to you is to enjoy every moment you have with your golden. This disease makes you feel such a sense of helplessness and it is hard to live with the unknown. Just know that you are not alone and you are in my thoughts!


Welcome to the Forum. I'm so sorry that you lost your sweet gal so suddenly. Their lives are never long enough. Your advice to enjoy every precious moment with them is perfect.


----------



## SBennett36

*Hemangiosarcoma*

Thank you so much to everyone who responded to my post about my beloved Hercules. His biopsy came back as positive for hemangiosarcoma  and he started his regimen of chemotherapy today. I truly appreciate every single post and every single prayer that has been offered to us. Even if I have bought him just a little more time it will be that will be greatly cherished by me and my family. More than anything it is a relief to communicate with people who understand and don't respond with "well its just a dog". To me he is not just a dog, he is a family member.
Thank You so much.
Sabrina and Hercules


----------



## SBennett36

Thank you so much. His results came back as hemangio and he started his chemo today. As long as I get a little more time with him that is all that matters to me. Finding people that understand on this forum has been a huge relief for me.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sabrina, I'm sorry Hercules' diagnosis is hemangiosarcoma. Sending you prayers and positive thoughts for his chemotherapy and for many good days. We took our Barkley through five rounds of doxyrubicin. If I can help answer any questions about our experiences with it, please PM me or send me a Visitor Message. I think you need at least 10 posts before you can PM.


----------



## SBennett36

Thank you for your prayers. His results came back as hemangio and he started his chemo regimen today. I have so much support on this forum and I am grateful for all the responses and thoughts and prayers I have received. I am so sorry to hear about your ordeal. Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers.
Sabrina and Hercules


----------



## Laurie

So sorry to hear that Hercules has hemangiosarcoma. I expected only to have my Reno for 1-2 months after his splenectomy. As I mentioned in my earlier post, it has been 5 months now and he is still doing well.

Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and Hercules....I hope you have many more months with him!!


----------



## LibertyME

Prayers and well wishes for Hercules... Im sure you are enjoying every day with him...


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry that Hercules was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. I really hate this cancer...it's so unpredictable! I hope Hercules can be one of the lucky ones and beat the time frames normally given. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers!! Extra love and make sure you spoil him rotten!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am sorry for not so good news. Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your boy Hercules. We are here for you, keep us posted. I hope you have lots of good days to spend with your boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

If you haven't read Reno's story, here it is: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/98977-reno-has-cancer.html

Reno is one of our inspiration dogs on the forum!


----------



## maggie1951

So sorry to hear it was not the result you wanted.

My Meg had her spleen out at the ahe of 10 years old she was lucky it was bengin and she lived till 3 weeks short of her 13th birthday and it was not due to the spleen removal that we lost her.

But read about Reno he is doing so well


----------



## KiwiD

Sending lots of wishes for Hercules. Our Maddie had a splenectomy (her tumour had ruptured) and survived almost 4 good quality months without chemo. We cherish each and every day we had.


----------



## D2012

*Urgent reply please - post spleen surgery*

Hello everyone
My dear dog lucky (13 yrs old) threw up last weekand her blood levels were low and we took her to the vet. The vet diagnosed a mass on her spleen. Told us we are lucky we caught it, she needs a spleen removal surgery since the mass is large. Lucky had the surgery 3 days ago. Te surgery went well, the vet successfully took out the spleen with the mass in one piece and sent to patelogy. We are waiting for the results. In the meantime, i know it's been 3 days but lucky shivers and have high fever. Did this happen to your dogs after the surgery can you pleasd share post surgery experiences asap.
Thank you so much, rough days, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

D2012 said:


> Hello everyone
> My dear dog lucky (13 yrs old) threw up last weekand her blood levels were low and we took her to the vet. The vet diagnosed a mass on her spleen. Told us we are lucky we caught it, she needs a spleen removal surgery since the mass is large. Lucky had the surgery 3 days ago. Te surgery went well, the vet successfully took out the spleen with the mass in one piece and sent to patelogy. We are waiting for the results. In the meantime, i know it's been 3 days but lucky shivers and have high fever. Did this happen to your dogs after the surgery can you pleasd share post surgery experiences asap.
> Thank you so much, rough days, any help would be appreciated.


I think you may hear from more people with experience if you could post this in a new thread under the health section. It would alert people that you have a serious condition and need advice. Is Lucky at the vet now or home? Does the vet know about the fever? If not, I'd make sure he did and get her in. It could signal infection or perhaps something needing repair with the surgery site. Those are just my unprofessional guesses, but i would make sure to have her seen asap.


----------



## Dallas Gold

D2012 said:


> Hello everyone
> My dear dog lucky (13 yrs old) threw up last weekand her blood levels were low and we took her to the vet. The vet diagnosed a mass on her spleen. Told us we are lucky we caught it, she needs a spleen removal surgery since the mass is large. Lucky had the surgery 3 days ago. Te surgery went well, the vet successfully took out the spleen with the mass in one piece and sent to patelogy. We are waiting for the results. In the meantime, i know it's been 3 days but lucky shivers and have high fever. Did this happen to your dogs after the surgery can you pleasd share post surgery experiences asap.
> Thank you so much, rough days, any help would be appreciated.


No, no shivers or fever. CALL YOUR VET IMMEDIATELY...Lucky may have a serious post surgical infection and may need treatment. I am so sorry.


----------



## Laurie

No....Reno did not shiver nor did he have a fever. I would contact your vet immediately.


----------



## D2012

Hello thanks for the reply i didnt know how to post a new thread so i am replying to this one. She saw the vet today. By luck, we live right next to the vet, she sees the vet couple of times a day. Her blood levels were high, so she had fever. She took serum, she is so mch better but now she shivers alot


----------



## bergen

Enjoyed reading the forum recently it is a great resource to have. My 9 year old Brinkley is currently having his spleen removed at this very moment. He has been in surgery around 2 hours. I am just wondering that since he has been very active and happy for the most part since we first took him to the vet around 3 weeks ago is this a good sign that what they find is not worst case?


----------



## Laurie

Sending good thoughts to you and Brinkley and hoping for the best!!


----------



## bergen

He is out of surgery and they removed his spleen and a very large mass which will be sent for a biopsy. She said there were no signs of any other organs being affected. Hoping to go pick him up in about an hour or so. Still so many questions I have. They were amazed at how much of a trooper he is in that he was just running around with his leash in his mouth before the surgery. Hoping for the best!


----------



## monarchs_joy

Many prayers for good results, benign biopsy results, and a quick recovery!


----------



## bergen

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

bergen said:


> He is out of surgery and they removed his spleen and a very large mass which will be sent for a biopsy. She said there were no signs of any other organs being affected. Hoping to go pick him up in about an hour or so. Still so many questions I have. They were amazed at how much of a trooper he is in that he was just running around with his leash in his mouth before the surgery. Hoping for the best!


 
Sending best wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery and a good pathology report.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Starting a new thread*

Welcome to the Forum, bergen.

To start a new thread about a health issue, go here:Golden Retriever Health, Anatomy, Physiology & Breed Standard - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums.

Look to the left, above the orange bar that says "Threads in Forum: Golden Retriever Health & Nutrition Forums," and you should see a gray button that's says "New Thread." Clicking that button will take you to a screen where you enter a title for the thread and the text for your first post to it." 

I suggest making the thread title something like "URGENT - post spleen surgery" so people know you need help.

When you're done, click the button at the bottom that says "Submit New Thread." And then you either wait for responses or continue to post new "replies" to your own thread, giving us updates. Having your own thread gives you a convenient place to go back and find information that people have posted for you, as well as helping your GRF supporters know where to look for updates.

Wishing the best for your sweet boy and for you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

bergen said:


> Enjoyed reading the forum recently it is a great resource to have. My 9 year old Brinkley is currently having his spleen removed at this very moment. He has been in surgery around 2 hours. I am just wondering that since he has been very active and happy for the most part since we first took him to the vet around 3 weeks ago is this a good sign that what they find is not worst case?


 
Best wishes to Brinkley for fully and speedy recovery.


----------



## PrincessDi

Praying that Brinkley has a benign biopsy and has many years ahead.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How is Brinkley doing? Sending prayers and best wishes for fully recovery.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just checking in on Brinkley as well. Hope he's getting stronger and able to enjoy the things he loves soon!


----------



## JoJoBuddies

*Heartbroken *

Our 8 1/2 yr old male Golden JOJO just underwent a spleenectomy for a mass tumor that had errupted suddenly on his spleen causing massive internal bleeding. A few days of lethargy, not interested in food and looking overall pale and weak resulted in bloodwork and then this emergency surgery. We are still awaiting the pathology report to indicate if it's benign or malignant, but with everything we have read online, the outcome seems bleak. This is our baby - as I'm sure you can ALL relate to. How do we get passed this.... and what is everyone's experience with their dog's life expectancy?? We are truly heartbroken. Just having him in the hospital these few days has created such silence in our home we can't stand it.
:--sad:


----------



## Laurie

JoJoBuddies said:


> Our 8 1/2 yr old male Golden JOJO just underwent a spleenectomy for a mass tumor that had errupted suddenly on his spleen causing massive internal bleeding. A few days of lethargy, not interested in food and looking overall pale and weak resulted in bloodwork and then this emergency surgery. We are still awaiting the pathology report to indicate if it's benign or malignant, but with everything we have read online, the outcome seems bleak. This is our baby - as I'm sure you can ALL relate to. How do we get passed this.... and what is everyone's experience with their dog's life expectancy?? We are truly heartbroken. Just having him in the hospital these few days has created such silence in our home we can't stand it.
> :--sad:


 I posted in your introduction thread. I'm sorry for what you're going through. Will keep you and Jojo in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## VickiR

My Sienna had surgery on January 23 and pathology confirmed hemangiosarcoma.
Honestly, she's doing much better than we expected.
She had one bad day last Wednesday, but other than that, she's been her usual self.
She eats what she wants, swims, plays and still does her therapy visits weekly to see her hospice friends.
I do give her yunnan baiyo twice a day. I don't know if it works, but it sure doesn't hurt.
Try not to focus on the disease and enjoy every minute.


----------



## bergen

PrincessDi said:


> Just checking in on Brinkley as well. Hope he's getting stronger and able to enjoy the things he loves soon!


Thank you all for checking on our Brinkley. I am sad to say he passed this morning. Very sad day.


----------



## Laurie

bergen said:


> Thank you all for checking on our Brinkley. I am sad to say he passed this morning. Very sad day.


 
I am so sorry to hear about Brinkley.............

RIP Brinkley.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

*bergen*



bergen said:


> Thank you all for checking on our Brinkley. I am sad to say he passed this morning. Very sad day.


I am truly sorry for your loss of Brinkley. He was such a fighter, it is heartbreaking to read about his passing. My prayers are with you at this difficult time. Very sorry.


----------



## GoldensGirl

bergen said:


> Thank you all for checking on our Brinkley. I am sad to say he passed this morning. Very sad day.


Oh no. It wasn't supposed to be this way. My heart just aches for you.

I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that Brinkley is free of pain now, even though I'm sure you are hurting badly.

Peace be with you.


----------



## bergen

GoldensGirl said:


> Oh no. It wasn't supposed to be this way. My heart just aches for you.
> 
> I hope you can find some comfort in knowing that Brinkley is free of pain now, even though I'm sure you are hurting badly.
> 
> Peace be with you.


Honestly knowing he is in comfort now is all that makes it ok. I'm sure time will heal the hurt. Memories are forever though.


----------



## PrincessDi

Just now checking and am SO sorry that you lost Brinkley. I definitely agree that all the love and memories that you have shared will last a life time, until you see him again.


----------



## dstansell

*9.5 year old Golden with hemangio-spleen*

My golden who is 9.5 years old, was diagnosed this week. She had an exceptional Sunday of activity in the backyard. Mostly chasing lizards, which she rarely ever catches. My wife called me Mon. AM at work and our dog can't get up tries but just doesn't have the energy to get the back legs up. We take her to the vet expecting some pulled muscle or skeletal issue, never expecting to get that diagnosis. After an exam, pale gums, xray and pulled blood from her abdomen. The spleen had a bleed. Our vet is soon to retire has seen many cases. He said most of the time it will hit another organ even with the splenecotmy. Survival may only average another 6-8 months even with the surgery. We had an ultrasound done the next day to help confirm. It did, but also showed some starting on the liver. Although liver function is normal right now. Almost a week later and she is still with us. I even cooked her a steak and green beans for dinner. My wife and I decided not to go the way of surgery and chemo. We don't want to put her through the pain for maybe another 6 months. She may have another bleed and go tonight or several months. That is difficult! She has bounced back some from the intial bleed. We are trying not to let her get too active for fear of another rupture. Our vet said the when this hemangiosarcom of the spleen is not painfull and she won't suffer. When it is her time she sleep and not wake up. Our first family dog! Never thought I would feel the way I do. Very sad. I think if our dog was 7, we would have a more difficult decision. I think I would opt to spend the money and go through surgery and chemo if it looked like survival would be possible to an average life span of a golden.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

dstansell said:


> My golden who is 9.5 years old, was diagnosed this week. She had an exceptional Sunday of activity in the backyard. Mostly chasing lizards, which she rarely ever catches. My wife called me Mon. AM at work and our dog can't get up tries but just doesn't have the energy to get the back legs up. We take her to the vet expecting some pulled muscle or skeletal issue, never expecting to get that diagnosis. After an exam, pale gums, xray and pulled blood from her abdomen. The spleen had a bleed. Our vet is soon to retire has seen many cases. He said most of the time it will hit another organ even with the splenecotmy. Survival may only average another 6-8 months even with the surgery. We had an ultrasound done the next day to help confirm. It did, but also showed some starting on the liver. Although liver function is normal right now. Almost a week later and she is still with us. I even cooked her a steak and green beans for dinner. My wife and I decided not to go the way of surgery and chemo. We don't want to put her through the pain for maybe another 6 months. She may have another bleed and go tonight or several months. That is difficult! She has bounced back some from the intial bleed. We are trying not to let her get too active for fear of another rupture. Our vet said the when this hemangiosarcom of the spleen is not painfull and she won't suffer. When it is her time she sleep and not wake up. Our first family dog! Never thought I would feel the way I do. Very sad. I think if our dog was 7, we would have a more difficult decision. I think I would opt to spend the money and go through surgery and chemo if it looked like survival would be possible to an average life span of a golden.


dstansell,
I am very sad to read your post. Praying the time is on your side and there is plenty left for you and your sweet girl. So many sad posts today. I am very sorry. What is your sweet golden's name?


----------



## PrincessDi

Dstansell,

I'm very sorry that your golden was dx with this terrible disease. We lost our girl to hemangiosarcoma in May. Please don't let your girl be alone, so that if she has a complication, she doesn't suffer. We chose to let our girl go, because she was uncomfortable and in pain. Please have a plan if she starts to suffer so that you can set her free. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers that she has more time that is free of pain.



dstansell said:


> My golden who is 9.5 years old, was diagnosed this week. She had an exceptional Sunday of activity in the backyard. Mostly chasing lizards, which she rarely ever catches. My wife called me Mon. AM at work and our dog can't get up tries but just doesn't have the energy to get the back legs up. We take her to the vet expecting some pulled muscle or skeletal issue, never expecting to get that diagnosis. After an exam, pale gums, xray and pulled blood from her abdomen. The spleen had a bleed. Our vet is soon to retire has seen many cases. He said most of the time it will hit another organ even with the splenecotmy. Survival may only average another 6-8 months even with the surgery. We had an ultrasound done the next day to help confirm. It did, but also showed some starting on the liver. Although liver function is normal right now. Almost a week later and she is still with us. I even cooked her a steak and green beans for dinner. My wife and I decided not to go the way of surgery and chemo. We don't want to put her through the pain for maybe another 6 months. She may have another bleed and go tonight or several months. That is difficult! She has bounced back some from the intial bleed. We are trying not to let her get too active for fear of another rupture. Our vet said the when this hemangiosarcom of the spleen is not painfull and she won't suffer. When it is her time she sleep and not wake up. Our first family dog! Never thought I would feel the way I do. Very sad. I think if our dog was 7, we would have a more difficult decision. I think I would opt to spend the money and go through surgery and chemo if it looked like survival would be possible to an average life span of a golden.


----------



## SBennett36

Hercules was diagnosed in late October and underwent a splenectomy the day after he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. Unlike many dogs his spleen was only slightly enlarged and he had no internal bleeding. I elected for chemotherapy anyway and he finished his treatments at the end of January. He celebrated his eighth birthday on January 20th. Honestly when he was first diagnosed I cried every single day, he as much a child to me as my human children are. His health has been good and his last round of tests came back normal. I truly know the stress and sadness that comes along with the terrible diagnosis, but do not lose hope. When Hercules was first diagnosed I thought it was a death sentence but I have since talked to others who have had dogs survive for years. I hope this message finds your family well and you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for the update, I wondered what was the outcome as you did not posted for very long time. I am happy to read Hercules is doing very well. Hugs to sweet boy.


----------



## ggdenny

SBennett36 said:


> Hercules was diagnosed in late October and underwent a splenectomy the day after he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. Unlike many dogs his spleen was only slightly enlarged and he had no internal bleeding. I elected for chemotherapy anyway and he finished his treatments at the end of January. He celebrated his eighth birthday on January 20th. Honestly when he was first diagnosed I cried every single day, he as much a child to me as my human children are. His health has been good and his last round of tests came back normal. I truly know the stress and sadness that comes along with the terrible diagnosis, but do not lose hope. When Hercules was first diagnosed I thought it was a death sentence but I have since talked to others who have had dogs survive for years. I hope this message finds your family well and you will be in my thoughts.


What symptoms/issues led to his vet actually finding the hemangiosarcoma?


----------



## SBennett36

Hercules is a relentless momma's boy and follows me everywhere I go. I noticed one morning that he did not get up from bed and follow me like he always did. I immediately called the vet and brought him in for an emergency appointment. I honestly just thought it was arthritis but after xrays they found him to be in great shape for a golden his age (7) and his size (he is huge for a golden). The did blood tests and found his WBC slightly elevated so the vet checked his abdomen and found tension there which is indicative of an abnormality. An ultrasound showed a slight shadow on his spleen which the vet suspected to be a tumor. He had a splenectomy immediately. I can only attribute the early diagnosis to me over reacting. He was not exhibiting any typical symptoms to hemangio and even the vet had told me that it was rare to catch it that early. I feel very fortunate to have caught it so early as it seems to have given us more time with him. It has been five months since his diagnosis and he still seems happy and healthy!


----------



## ggdenny

I'm so very happy that Hercules is doing well. These innocent babies don't deserve cancer or have their lives cut short. We lost our Simon to hemangio the same day it was diagnosed. Just a horrible experience. Now with our two goldens Connor and Duke I want to be proactive and have yearly ultrasounds to make sure we catch something early. Maybe not practical, but my hear can't take another loss to cancer/hemangio. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Dallas Gold

dstansell said:


> My golden who is 9.5 years old, was diagnosed this week. She had an exceptional Sunday of activity in the backyard. Mostly chasing lizards, which she rarely ever catches. My wife called me Mon. AM at work and our dog can't get up tries but just doesn't have the energy to get the back legs up. We take her to the vet expecting some pulled muscle or skeletal issue, never expecting to get that diagnosis. After an exam, pale gums, xray and pulled blood from her abdomen. The spleen had a bleed. Our vet is soon to retire has seen many cases. He said most of the time it will hit another organ even with the splenecotmy. Survival may only average another 6-8 months even with the surgery. We had an ultrasound done the next day to help confirm. It did, but also showed some starting on the liver. Although liver function is normal right now. Almost a week later and she is still with us. I even cooked her a steak and green beans for dinner. My wife and I decided not to go the way of surgery and chemo. We don't want to put her through the pain for maybe another 6 months. She may have another bleed and go tonight or several months. That is difficult! She has bounced back some from the intial bleed. We are trying not to let her get too active for fear of another rupture. Our vet said the when this hemangiosarcom of the spleen is not painfull and she won't suffer. When it is her time she sleep and not wake up. Our first family dog! Never thought I would feel the way I do. Very sad. I think if our dog was 7, we would have a more difficult decision. I think I would opt to spend the money and go through surgery and chemo if it looked like survival would be possible to an average life span of a golden.


I am so very sorry this is happening to your Golden. There is a pill you can purchase called Yunan Baiyao or Yunan Paiyao that might help stem the smaller bleeds. If you do a search here on the forum you can find a through threads discussing it. I was skeptical but it has a history in the battlefield as it was used by the enemy in the Vietnam War to stop bleeding from battle wounds. It's my understanding that among canine cancers, hemangiosarcoma isn't particularly painful until the end, for the dog, at least. It's emotionally gut-wrenching for us loving pet owners though. My thoughts and prayers are with your family as you go down this journey.


----------



## Dallas Gold

SBennett36 said:


> Hercules is a relentless momma's boy and follows me everywhere I go. I noticed one morning that he did not get up from bed and follow me like he always did. I immediately called the vet and brought him in for an emergency appointment. I honestly just thought it was arthritis but after xrays they found him to be in great shape for a golden his age (7) and his size (he is huge for a golden). The did blood tests and found his WBC slightly elevated so the vet checked his abdomen and found tension there which is indicative of an abnormality. An ultrasound showed a slight shadow on his spleen which the vet suspected to be a tumor. He had a splenectomy immediately. I can only attribute the early diagnosis to me over reacting. He was not exhibiting any typical symptoms to hemangio and even the vet had told me that it was rare to catch it that early. I feel very fortunate to have caught it so early as it seems to have given us more time with him. It has been five months since his diagnosis and he still seems happy and healthy!


I'm happy to hear about Hercules and I know you are especially happy to have him so happy and healthy! My vet had a case of a dog who had a spot on his spleen found during an ultrasound for something else. The owner was so nervous about it she elected for a splenectomy, even though the reviewing specialists thought it was insignificant. It turned out to be hemangiosarcoma. Her dog went through intravenous chemo, oral chemo and did very well and the dog lived at least 2 years post splenectomy. I need to ask about this dog next time I'm at the vet for an update.


----------



## Dallas Gold

ggdenny said:


> I'm so very happy that Hercules is doing well. These innocent babies don't deserve cancer or have their lives cut short. We lost our Simon to hemangio the same day it was diagnosed. Just a horrible experience. Now with our two goldens Connor and Duke I want to be proactive and have yearly ultrasounds to make sure we catch something early. Maybe not practical, but my hear can't take another loss to cancer/hemangio. Thanks for your reply!


After losing two dogs to hemangio, I feel exactly the way you do about being proactive. Two of the vets in the practice we go to have large retriever breeds and also feel the same way, and will be giving their dogs at least annual sonograms when they reach age 7. That being said, Toby got an echo/abdominal sonogram for some unrelated issues when he was 6.5 years. The echo revealed some mitral valve degeneration and the sonogram revealed an enlarged intestinal lymph node that was biopsied as reactive. The specialist's recommended six month follow up echo/sonograms which we've done. I am present during these exams and the sonogram technicians are quick to point out that Toby's spleen looks good....until the last one this year, when the technician noticed a dark spot or nodule. The specialist reading the scans thought it was "insignificant" but worthy of a follow up sonogram in 6 months. Knowing that with hemangiosarcoma you don't wait around and monitor, I faced a dilemma. Toby's blood was perfect. Like the owner I mentioned in the above post, it wasn't setting well with me and I knew I'd worry during the entire six-month wait. After a lot of deliberation and consultation with some very kind people on this forum, I asked Toby's vet to refer me to the big specialty referral clinic here in town. Toby had another sonogram with an internist, with even better equipment, and there is a nodule on his spleen of about 3 mm. The internist explained that older dogs (Toby is 8) sometimes get changes on their spleens that come and go--he called it hyperplasia or something like that. He suggested we wait and do a follow up sonogram six weeks later to see if anything has changed. We went last Tuesday morning and while the nodule is still there, it is the same size and he was able to clearly determine there is no blood flow to it. He told me he's 99.4% certain it is benign, and the fact his repeat blood work was still perfect, his behavior, appetite and energy are normal, he thought we could wait and do another follow up sonogram in 3 to 4 months. He didn't recommend a splenectomy at this time. 

My experience illustrates the potential downside of frequent monitoring--sometimes you find something and you end up worrying anyway, despite the reassurance an ultrasound could bring! I am glad we have the ability to do this for Toby, but deep down I still have that nagging feeling about his spleen nodule. Knowing what I know now, would I still get the routine ultrasound?? Yes! My husband feels the same way and we decided that if that nodule grows, Toby will get a splenectomy.


----------



## D2012

my 13 years old lucky survived spleen removal. There was a huge blood mass on her spleen when the vet removed it. She was already a bit sick so we had a hard one month post surgery. She had high fever, shivering and tiredness. but the tests came back clean and she is fine now, looks and acts healthier than before than before. This was 6 months ago. Hope it helps.


----------



## Karen519

*D2012*

D2012

So Happy Lucky is doing well now!

SBennett
Hoping Hercules is doing well.


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see update on Hercules is a good one!!! Hoping for many, many more good days!!!

Dstansell: I am sorry for your babies diagnosis. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

D2012 said:


> my 13 years old lucky survived spleen removal. There was a huge blood mass on her spleen when the vet removed it. She was already a bit sick so we had a hard one month post surgery. She had high fever, shivering and tiredness. but the tests came back clean and she is fine now, looks and acts healthier than before than before. This was 6 months ago. Hope it helps.


I am glad Lucky is doing so well and tests came back clean. Good luck to Lucky.


----------



## Karen519

*Hercules & Lucky*

Checking in on Hercules and Lucky.
Hope they are both doing well!!


----------



## SBennett36

Thank you for checking in on Hercules! He is doing great. On Easter he received his own basket which contained a squeaky "fox" that has been designated his new favorite "baby". I really have to thank everyone on this forum for being so supportive and always checking in on to see how Hercules is doing. I read every post out loud to Hercules and my husband and I always feel better after I do. Thank you so much!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for the update. We are here for Hercules and your family at bad times and good times. But it is much better when we share good time together. Sending hugs to sweet Hercules. Actually I wondered how this boy looks like, and what I've seen somebody is ready to have a bath.


----------



## Karen519

*Hercules*

SO glad to hear that Hercules is doing so well and loves his new fox!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to read that Hercules is doing well! Bless him with his new fox


----------



## PrincessDi

So GLAD to read that your boy is doing well! Prayers continued!!


----------



## SBennett36

Just wanted to post an update about Hercules. Today he had his three month checkup after finishing his chemotherapy. The vet took numerous xrays and blood work as well as a full exam. Everything was normal and and he said Hercules looked happy and healthy!!!! He will go back for another follow up in three months and if that appointment goes well then he will go in every six months. I have to admit I had braced myself to hear the worst and started to cry tears of relief when Dr. Nauta told me he looks great. Thanks again to everyone for your prayers and comforting words and thoughts...they really do mean a lot to us!


----------



## SandyK

Yeah!! Great news!! Stay strong Hercules...celebrate...get some extra treats!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Hercules*

So glad to read Hercules good report.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

So happy to read good news. Good boy Hercules! Best wishes for good summer time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs to Hercules, I hope he is doing well.


----------



## Nath

That's great news. Hoping for continued great health.


----------



## SBennett36

Today I am leaving this message with a heavy heart. Tuesday, June 12 Hercules lost his battle with hemangiosarcoma. He had been doing quite well and started having trouble with his hind quarters and was diagnosed with arthritis. He had been to the see 3 vets in the last month and all said he was doing fine. Tuesday morning he collapsed and I rushed him in once again. A tumor had formed on his liver and he was bleeding internally. He showed no signs of anemia, there was no blood in his stool and his gums were pink and his appetite had not changed. The vet listed options such as more surgery and chemo and I told him money was not an issue, I would pay any amount to keep my best friend. The vet convinced me that I was keeping him alive for me, and that his quality (what little was left) would not be good. In the end I could not buy back his health so I gave him peace instead. I was with him the entire time and held my beautiful boys head while he took his last breath. I stayed with him for more than an hour after and cried and held my best friend. I was truly blessed to have such a great friend in my life, although my time with him was much too short. Thank you everyone, for your support and your good wishes.


----------



## Laurie

I am so sorry for your loss!! Our time with our Goldens is never long enough. 

RIP Hercules. 

Hugs....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so, so sorry to read your last post. Hercules was handsome boy, too young to leave. He was loved and surely will be missed by his mom. Sending my prayers for you at this difficult time. 
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boy.


----------



## my4goldens

I am so very sorry for your loss. Having lost a dog to hemangio last year, I know the pain you are going thru.


----------



## LibertyME

Im so very sorry to read of Hercules' passing...rest easy dear boy...peace to you.


----------



## lgnutah

I am so sorry


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Ljilly28

It's so hard to say goodbye, and I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry that Hercules said his final good-bye. You fought the good fight for your dear friend but sometimes the best we can do is to let them go.
I am sure my Beau is showing him all of the best places to run and play across the bridge.
Peace to your heart...


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry for your loss of Hercules. He fought a good brave fight. HUGS as you grieve your valiant boy.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very very sorry about your loss of Hercules. It's so terrible to loose them.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry that Hercules lost his battle with cancer. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Hercules.


----------



## gold4me

My heart breaks for you as I read your last post. I know what you are feeling but you did give him a gift of peace. We lost our Emmy at the end of April with hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## maggie1951

So sorry to hear that news Hercules its so hard when we lose our best friends and soul mates RIP


----------



## Karen519

*Hercules*



SBennett36 said:


> Today I am leaving this message with a heavy heart. Tuesday, June 12 Hercules lost his battle with hemangiosarcoma. He had been doing quite well and started having trouble with his hind quarters and was diagnosed with arthritis. He had been to the see 3 vets in the last month and all said he was doing fine. Tuesday morning he collapsed and I rushed him in once again. A tumor had formed on his liver and he was bleeding internally. He showed no signs of anemia, there was no blood in his stool and his gums were pink and his appetite had not changed. The vet listed options such as more surgery and chemo and I told him money was not an issue, I would pay any amount to keep my best friend. The vet convinced me that I was keeping him alive for me, and that his quality (what little was left) would not be good. In the end I could not buy back his health so I gave him peace instead. I was with him the entire time and held my beautiful boys head while he took his last breath. I stayed with him for more than an hour after and cried and held my best friend. I was truly blessed to have such a great friend in my life, although my time with him was much too short. Thank you everyone, for your support and your good wishes.


MY HEART goes out to you. Ken and I lost Smooch and Snobear to hemangiosarcoma in 2010. I KNOW YOUR VET was so right and you gave HERCULES the greatest gift, because you loved him, you let him go in peace. Please come to us for solace. I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of Hercules at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## FAITH MY BELOVED GOLDEN

*thanks*



goldensgirl said:


> welcome to the forum. When he was seven, my charlie had his spleen removed because of a large mass that turned out to be benign. Charlie lived to be almost 13, mostly a healthy, happy boy until he began having seizures about two months before his 12th birthday.
> 
> I hope you and your boy have many years of joy ahead of you.
> 
> Lucy


this site has help me so much, there are good stories and not so good. My 7 year golden just had her spleen removed last week. The vet said her liver and all else looked great. I have cried all week, not knowing how much longer she will be with me. Shes my best friend, she iS doing better after her surgery, but its only been a week now. I hope and pray she can spend many more days with me... Thanks for all the post, they truly help in this difficult time...... Praying for my friend ,, " faith" .....


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying that Faith will be with you a long time.
There is a girl Laurie, on here, who's dog Reno had his spleen removed and he has been doing wonderfully for a Long Time!!


----------



## JoJoBuddies

My heart is aching for all who have lost their beloved babies due to this awful cancer. Jojo was diagnosed at the end of March and had spleen removal. He was doing so well but now is having labored breathing. I am devastated at the idea of having to put him down. I do NOT know how any of you actually got yourselves through the decision to put your beautiful dogs down. I just don't know how to make this decision and while I know I am holding on out of my own fear of not having my beautiful boy with us after 9 yrs, I just don't know if I'm strong enough. My heart is breaking..............


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

FAITH , MY BELOVED GOLDEN welcome to the forum. Hope your girl doing better and better every day. Sending healing vibes and prayers for Faith. Try to stay positive, think positive, active positive. We have Reno here our miracle boy, he is an inspiration for all of us.

JojoBuddies, I am very sorry for your buddy Jojo. Hope it is just temporary set back, maybe just this hot weather. Stay strong and positive. I was where you are 13 months ago. It was the hardest thing to do in my whole life, you will know when is the time.


----------



## gold4me

JoJo' mom my heart is breaking for you. We have had to make that final decision 3 times and it NEVER is easy. I truly believe you will know when and if it is time. You will ultimately know that giving your angel peace will outweigh the hurt and pain you know you will go through. We are still suffering from the loss of our Emmy in April. Just know that here is a place to get support.

I will be sending positive thoughts and prayers for Faith. Enjoy each and every day you have with her and take lots of pictures.


----------



## JoJoBuddies

*Hard to let go...*

It is so hard to let go. So difficult to look into the face of your beloved little baby and know its time for them to leave you. I can't imagine walking into the house and not seeing his smiling face and wagging tail to greet me. I can't imagine cooking at the stove and not having him sitting in the kitchen door way keeping me company. I can't imagine walking into a room and not having him right by my side. I can't imagine watching TV and not having him at my feet, or perhaps extending a paw just to say "hey, how are you...can we spend some time together?". I just can't imagine. 
We found out last night, Jojo's breathing was labored due to fluid build up in his chest cavity again. He is doing better on meds, but the vet is clear it is another mass that may be errupting. After having gone through surgery once a few months ago, we just can't put him through that again. So each day, we hug and spoil him and make him the center of our lives. But in the back of my mind I just keep thinking......
_I just can't imagine........ _


----------



## Laurie

JoJoBuddies said:


> It is so hard to let go. So difficult to look into the face of your beloved little baby and know its time for them to leave you. I can't imagine walking into the house and not seeing his smiling face and wagging tail to greet me. I can't imagine cooking at the stove and not having him sitting in the kitchen door way keeping me company. I can't imagine walking into a room and not having him right by my side. I can't imagine watching TV and not having him at my feet, or perhaps extending a paw just to say "hey, how are you...can we spend some time together?". I just can't imagine.
> We found out last night, Jojo's breathing was labored due to fluid build up in his chest cavity again. He is doing better on meds, but the vet is clear it is another mass that may be errupting. After having gone through surgery once a few months ago, we just can't put him through that again. So each day, we hug and spoil him and make him the center of our lives. But in the back of my mind I just keep thinking......
> _I just can't imagine........ _


I'm so sorry!! My heart aches for you and Jojo. Praying you have many more days with your baby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

JojoBuddies, what a word of an advice can give you someone who is still grieving loss of my Buddy after 13 and half months. Leave your thoughts in the back of your mind for later. You are doing all right hugging and spoiling him, that was how we spent our last days together. Long talks of assurance that we will be together again and it is ok if he feels he has to go. And "I love you" was said thousands times.
I am very, very sorry for Jojo and you. Sending healing vibes and prayers for medications to work a miracle so Jojo stays with his family for many, many days.


----------



## SBennett36

JoJoBuddies I know exactly what you are going through and my heart breaks for you and your family. Letting Hercules go was the hardest decision I have ever made and I still mourn every day for my sweet boy. I struggled badly with my grief at first and felt guilty...was there something I could have done, was my decision too hasty, etc. The truth is the people who do the most to save their friends are often the ones left suffering from guilt even when the decision we had to make was the right one to ease our friends pain. My biggest comfort is knowing that Hercules had a great life while he was here and I filled his last days with as much love as we could give him. Everyone on this forum has been wonderful, from offering advice and prayers to just listening when I felt no one else understood my grief. I will keep your family in my thoughts and my heart is with you in this difficult time.


----------



## JoJoBuddies

Thank you for all your well wishes. We have another vet appt tonight to do more xrays and see what our options are. Labored breathing and not interested in any type of food can not result in a good prognosis. Thank God I sit in a cublicle all the way in the corner of our office so no one can see the million tears I've been shedding. Thank you all for your support and encouraging words. I always considered myself a strong person, but there have been moments in prayer when I've admitted to God I'm not strong enough to make this decision and how much easier it would be to have him cross over on his own. But then....I wouldn't be able to be with him in his last moments. <sigh> Gina


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Gina, your Jojo is beautiful. Wish you all the best at your appointment. I pray and hope there are many more days for you and your sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519

*JoJo*

JoJo

I am so sorry to hear your darling boy is not doing well and I will pray for your appointment tonight. My Hubby and I have always had to make the decision, but the blessing of it is as you said, we were holding and loving them in their last moments.

We had to say Goodbye to our Smooch, because her breathing was labored.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of Jojo and you.


----------



## Karen519

*JoJo*

Praying for JoJo.


----------



## gold4me

JoJo I am so sorry your very handsome boy is not doing well. I know the pain and worry you are going through is unbelievable. My breeder told me when we lost Emmy in April "My regret was not letting one of my precious goldens go too early but when I let them go to long" The decision is so difficult. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers for Jojo.


----------



## JoJoBuddies

Thank you to all those that posted support and encouragement during this difficult time. We finally let go of our beautiful Jojo this past Sunday. His labored breathing was just too much for us to bear, and the vet had done everything humanly possible to make his last days more comfortable. 
Now the despair of the empty home and all the reminders of how much he was a part of our every day lives and schedule. There isn't a corner of the house that his memory doesn't touch. I have cried a river of tears missing him so much and with this being my first dog ever, cannot even imagine how you go on to love again.....but then, I'm probably not supposed to understand that just yet.
There will never be another dog like him. He touched our hearts and filled our lives with such joy and his amazing personality can never be duplicated. I will miss him always.
Thank you for loving and caring for us the way you did my beautiful boy. Thank you for your bravery and for helping me know this was the right time to let go. You are my hero. I will see you in my dreams.
Mama loves you very much. xoxoxox


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

JoJoBuddies said:


> Thank you to all those that posted support and encouragement during this difficult time. We finally let go of our beautiful Jojo this past Sunday. His labored breathing was just too much for us to bear, and the vet had done everything humanly possible to make his last days more comfortable.
> Now the despair of the empty home and all the reminders of how much he was a part of our every day lives and schedule. There isn't a corner of the house that his memory doesn't touch. I have cried a river of tears missing him so much and with this being my first dog ever, cannot even imagine how you go on to love again.....but then, I'm probably not supposed to understand that just yet.
> There will never be another dog like him. He touched our hearts and filled our lives with such joy and his amazing personality can never be duplicated. I will miss him always.
> Thank you for loving and caring for us the way you did my beautiful boy. Thank you for your bravery and for helping me know this was the right time to let go. You are my hero. I will see you in my dreams.
> Mama loves you very much. xoxoxox


I am deeply sorry for your great loss of Jojo. Reading about him and how wonderful he was I feel like I know him. Maybe it is because I had the one like him, my first and only, my Buddy. They know the way to come into your heart and stay there forever. Places where they use to be, the window they looked thru waiting for us, a dish left with water in it and toys around house, all bring sad memories and tore your heart a part for weeks. I am praying for you now as sweet Jojo doesn't need my prayers any more. He is healthy and happy again playing with my Buddy on the way just the golden boys know. 
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Jojo, my Buddy will show you the way and the places where the grass is soft to roll in it.


----------



## mlbdenver

JoJoBuddies- I am a new poster to the GRF, but just wanted to let you know how sorry I am to hear about JoJo. I lost my first love and heart dog, Howie, to hemangio four weeks ago today and still can't grasp that he is not with my any more. I wish I could say words that would comfort, but there are none. Please take care of yourself and know that you will love again, differently, but you will.


----------



## Karen519

*MLBdenver*

MLBDenver

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Laurie

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart continues to ache for you.

RIP Jojo......


----------



## JoJoBuddies

Thank you Buddy's mom. Your message touched me and while it brought tears, I can feel your words as being true. I hope Jojo and Buddy have found each other and have become friends. Thank you for your encouragement


----------



## JoJoBuddies

*Thank you....*

Thank you to everyone for their continued support and kindness. Other than on this forum, I feel so alone with others not understanding what the loss of a family pet can mean to someone. They are more than just "dogs" and it is wonderful to feel the love and compassion you all share for our wonderful babies. This hurts and stings so much. I am waiting for a day when there won't be sadness and tears. I guess hurting so badly just makes me want to rush through this pain as quickly as possible. Its the missing part that is so hard to get through each day. I guess peace will come in time.
Thank you again for your caring  .....Gina


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry that you lost JoJo to this awful disease. It is so hard when we loose them! JoJo was beautiful! My heart goes out to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Gina, I am sorry, I know how hard is if you are not surrounded with those who understand. It is not just a loss of a dog, it is the loss of someone very special and close to your heart. You have us here on the forum, we do understand. Take your time, it will get better.


----------



## Karen519

*Gina*

Gina

I am SO VERY SORRY about JoJo. We lost our Smooch and Snobear to this awful disease. Please stay on this forum and continue to share with all of us.


----------



## FAITH MY BELOVED GOLDEN

*Letting go ""*

I wrote in several weeks ago about my beloved faith, she is 7.5 years young. She had her spleen removed back in june, 14th. Today july 24 2012, after much thought and many tears i have made the decision to let her go. She is not improving , if anything she has gotten worse. Labored breathing and swelling on her hind legs. It saddens me so much to take her precious life from her, but i feel in my heart , she is tired and ready to go play at the bridge with her mom.. This is one of the hardest decisions i have ever had to make.. But i reaaly think its the right one.. I feel for you all who have went through this, i know that they are are best friends,, faith was surely mine,, thanks for all the support, i will follow up when the tears clear!!!


----------



## mlbdenver

I am so, so sorry about Faith. Just know that you are doing the right thing for her and that she appreciates your love. Tears are running down my face now, knowing exactly what you are going through. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry to hear about Faith.....my heart goes out to you.

RIP Faith


----------



## Karen519

*Faith*

YOU are making the kindest decision for Faith. I will pray for her peaceful crossing to the Rainbow Bridge-she will be with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## vrmueller

So sorry. My thoughts & prayers are with you & Faith. Wishing you peace & strength.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm very sorry to hear about Faith. What a beautiful name! I definitely understand how difficult this is. You and your girl are in our thoughts and prayers at this tragic time.


----------



## FAITH MY BELOVED GOLDEN

*In peace "*

Thank you all for your kind support and understanding.. I went through with my decision to lay my precious faith to rest.. I feel in my heart i done the right thing. She is in peace now.. I prayed the nite before for some kind of sign from her her , to let me know she was ready,, well at 3:45 am she woke me up with a moan,, i ran to her side and comforted her, she was fine with me by her side,,,, that was her sign , as telling me its ok, im in pain, i had her put down today around 2:30 pm. It was one of the hardest things i have ever had to do , but she deserved to be let go... I miss her dearly already, i live alone , so faith was who i came home to everyday.. She was always happy to greet me.. Sorry for rambling on, but through this site , ive found strength... Thanks to all,, and to my precious faith , you will never be forgotten, thanks for being my best friend for 7.5 years... I love you girl. " what does not kill us only makes us stronger ' run free and play hard


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

I am so very sorry that you are having to go through this. I truly believe Faith waking you in the night was her sign - she was telling you it would be alright and that she was ready to go. I love her name - let Faith be with you now and forever. Take care
Carol


----------



## FAITH MY BELOVED GOLDEN

View attachment 11685072312000


faith said:


> thank you all for your kind support and understanding.. I went through with my decision to lay my precious faith to rest.. I feel in my heart i done the right thing. She is in peace now.. I prayed the nite before for some kind of sign from her her , to let me know she was ready,, well at 3:45 am she woke me up with a moan,, i ran to her side and comforted her, she was fine with me by her side,,,, that was her sign , as telling me its ok, im in pain, i had her put down today around 2:30 pm. It was one of the hardest things i have ever had to do , but she deserved to be let go... I miss her dearly already, i live alone , so faith was who i came home to everyday.. She was always happy to greet me.. Sorry for rambling on, but through this site , ive found strength... Thanks to all,, and to my precious faith , you will never be forgotten, thanks for being my best friend for 7.5 years... I love you girl. " what does not kill us only makes us stronger ' run free and play hard


----------



## Judi

I don't know personally about a mass on a spleen but one of my Goldens had a mass on his tongue. He is a survivor. Good luck.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

FAITH said:


> Thank you all for your kind support and understanding.. I went through with my decision to lay my precious faith to rest.. I feel in my heart i done the right thing. She is in peace now.. I prayed the nite before for some kind of sign from her her , to let me know she was ready,, well at 3:45 am she woke me up with a moan,, i ran to her side and comforted her, she was fine with me by her side,,,, that was her sign , as telling me its ok, im in pain, i had her put down today around 2:30 pm. It was one of the hardest things i have ever had to do , but she deserved to be let go... I miss her dearly already, i live alone , so faith was who i came home to everyday.. She was always happy to greet me.. Sorry for rambling on, but through this site , ive found strength... Thanks to all,, and to my precious faith , you will never be forgotten, thanks for being my best friend for 7.5 years... I love you girl. " what does not kill us only makes us stronger ' run free and play hard


I am very sorry for your loss of Faith. She was beautiful. You did what is the best for her, I know it hurts a lot. 
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet girl. You will be missed.


----------



## Karen519

*Faith*



FAITH said:


> Thank you all for your kind support and understanding.. I went through with my decision to lay my precious faith to rest.. I feel in my heart i done the right thing. She is in peace now.. I prayed the nite before for some kind of sign from her her , to let me know she was ready,, well at 3:45 am she woke me up with a moan,, i ran to her side and comforted her, she was fine with me by her side,,,, that was her sign , as telling me its ok, im in pain, i had her put down today around 2:30 pm. It was one of the hardest things i have ever had to do , but she deserved to be let go... I miss her dearly already, i live alone , so faith was who i came home to everyday.. She was always happy to greet me.. Sorry for rambling on, but through this site , ive found strength... Thanks to all,, and to my precious faith , you will never be forgotten, thanks for being my best friend for 7.5 years... I love you girl. " what does not kill us only makes us stronger ' run free and play hard


God Bless Faith and you! Faith is with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge. You did the RIGHT THING for Faith!! We are here for you!


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Faith. She will live in your heart forever!!


----------



## ShadowGolden

Well - I was hoping to never have to post in this thread, but today I find myself here. My parents' dog - Cooper - collapsed this morning and was rushed to University of Penn Vet ER. 

He has internal bleeding and the ultrasound showed two masses on his spleen. They're taking him to surgery shortly. At this point, we won't know anything more until after the surgery when they can biopsy. 

I feel sick to my stomach - I can't imagine a house without Cooper in it. He's supposed to be 12 on December 21.


----------



## GoldensGirl

ShadowGolden said:


> Well - I was hoping to never have to post in this thread, but today I find myself here. My parents' dog - Cooper - collapsed this morning and was rushed to University of Penn Vet ER.
> 
> He has internal bleeding and the ultrasound showed two masses on his spleen. They're taking him to surgery shortly. At this point, we won't know anything more until after the surgery when they can biopsy.
> 
> I feel sick to my stomach - I can't imagine a house without Cooper in it. He's supposed to be 12 on December 21.


Don't give up! My Joker, who is 12 years old, had an emergency splenectomy last July. X-rays showed a large mass on his spleen. The emergency clinic staff told me that he probably had hemangiosarcoma and they would know when they opened him up. I braced myself for the worst, but held to my conviction that he had a benign hematoma that had ruptured. In surgery, there was no evidence that any disease had spread, so the surgeon removed my boy's spleen and gave him the transfusions that he needed. When the surgeon called with the pathology report, it said "consistent with benign hematoma" - just as the results were for Joker's half-brother Charlie, who had a splenectomy at age 6. To quote the surgeon, we "hit the splenectomy jackpot twice!" Joker is doing well now. He has the aches and pains that come with his age, but his eyes are bright, his appetite is good, and the color in his gums and tongue is a lovely deep pink.

I hope and pray the same will be true for Cooper.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## ShadowGolden

GoldensGirl said:


> Don't give up! My Joker, who is 12 years old, had an emergency splenectomy last July. X-rays showed a large mass on his spleen. The emergency clinic staff told me that he probably had hemangiosarcoma and they would know when they opened him up. I braced myself for the worst, but held to my conviction that he had a benign hematoma that had ruptured. In surgery, there was no evidence that any disease had spread, so the surgeon removed my boy's spleen and gave him the transfusions that he needed. When the surgeon called with the pathology report, it said "consistent with benign hematoma" - just as the results were for Joker's half-brother Charlie, who had a splenectomy at age 6. To quote the surgeon, we "hit the splenectomy jackpot twice!" Joker is doing well now. He has the aches and pains that come with his age, but his eyes are bright, his appetite is good, and the color in his gums and tongue is a lovely deep pink.
> 
> I hope and pray the same will be true for Cooper.
> 
> Hugs and prayers,
> Lucy


Thanks - he's out of surgery and in recovery. Unfortunately they found nodes on his liver. We won't get the biopsy back until the middle of the week, but the doctor didn't sound hopeful that these tumors on his spleen would be benign.


----------



## GoldensGirl

ShadowGolden said:


> Thanks - he's out of surgery and in recovery. Unfortunately they found nodes on his liver. We won't get the biopsy back until the middle of the week, but the doctor didn't sound hopeful that these tumors on his spleen would be benign.


I'm so sorry. Spreading tumors never bring good news. Please keep us posted.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*ShadowGolden*

ShadowGolden

Cooper will be in my prayers! Please let us know.


----------



## Doug

Sending best wishes for Cooper and his family!


----------



## ShadowGolden

Thanks everyone. He got out of ICU today and is resting. They said he can come home tomorrow. Once we have the biopsy my parents will decide what to do from there. I know they will do whatever it takes to do what is right for him. The surgeon mentioned the cost of the surgery, which was pretty high (he needed a blood transfusion) and my Dad didn't even blink. He just said to do it. 

I just want to go home to my parents' house and hug him. Poor guy.


----------



## SBennett36

My prayers are with Cooper and family.


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you and Cooper in our thoughts and prayers. So sorry you're going through this.


----------



## ShadowGolden

Thanks again to everyone for the thoughts. 

Biopsy is back - it is indeed hemangiosarcoma.  They told us 3-4 months before he has another episode, at which point that will probably be the end. I'm so not ready for this. I can't imagine a world without Cooper. I've been through this three times before with my parents' dogs, but Cooper is truly exceptional. Just the best dog. I'm devastated.


----------



## artbuc

ShadowGolden said:


> Thanks again to everyone for the thoughts.
> 
> Biopsy is back - it is indeed hemangiosarcoma.  They told us 3-4 months before he has another episode, at which point that will probably be the end. I'm so not ready for this. I can't imagine a world without Cooper. I've been through this three times before with my parents' dogs, but Cooper is truly exceptional. Just the best dog. I'm devastated.


My heart breaks for you and Cooper. I lost my beloved Buster to this hideous disease. He was my best friend for 8 years, 6 of which during retirement when he was by my side 24/7. Words can not describe the loss.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

I am so very sorry to hear this about Cooper.
Treasure every day with him and feed him all of his favorites.
We lost our Snobear, (Samoyed), to hemangiosarcoma in March 2010.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am just reading about uncle Cooper, hope he is doing better after his surgery and stays with your parents for very, very long time.


----------



## 4Goldens'

((Hugs)) to you and Cooper


----------



## bergen

ShadowGolden said:


> Thanks again to everyone for the thoughts.
> 
> Biopsy is back - it is indeed hemangiosarcoma.  They told us 3-4 months before he has another episode, at which point that will probably be the end. I'm so not ready for this. I can't imagine a world without Cooper. I've been through this three times before with my parents' dogs, but Cooper is truly exceptional. Just the best dog. I'm devastated.


So sorry to hear about Cooper. We went through this with our beloved Brinkley earlier this year. This website is and it's members helped me through it. Everyone is so caring! I'm finally ready to start getting back on here because it is so hard to relive the memories. But we are all a family to look after one another. We knew that the only way to help us with the empty feeling was to get another dog. I wanted another golden, but my wife was skeptical with all the health issues of these poor guys. We decided one day we would get another golden but for the time being we had to decide on another breed. I had to have a big, retrieving dog so we got Charlie the golden doodle. I read a lot of horrible opinions of these dogs on here but it didn't sway our opinion. He was born just a couple weeks after Brinkley passed. I will post pics in another thread though. I just want to thank everyone who had such kind words to say and how many members checked on how he was doing!


----------



## bergen

If anyone wants to see pics of my boys there are 2 albums under my profile. I will add more at a later time.


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry to read that your Cooper does have Hemangiosarcoma. There are goldenkids that have beat the odds and lived longer. Sending thoughts that you all have longer with sweet Cooper.


----------



## ShadowGolden

Thanks everyone. Cooper is recovering from surgery well - and back to "normal." He's home and acting normal (aside from moving a little slow because of the stitches). We've been told 3-4 months at best. His regular vet has him on some antioxidants for his liver - she said it's what she would do for her own dog. She called my parents practically in tears when she got the information from the ER (they fax his information over automatically). She said no chemo for him. He'll be 12 a week from Friday. We're just trying to enjoy as much time with him as possible. He should get his stitches out sometime next week. 

We went home to visit him last week - and brought Shadow of course. They laid around together. 

Two pictures - one is Cooper coming home from his stay in the hospital. The second is Shadow and Cooper.


----------



## KiwiD

What a handsome boy Cooper is. I hope that he can beat the odds that he was given and have many, many months with your family. 

That's a great picture of Cooper and Shadow. 

wishing Cooper an early Happy Birthday.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*



ShadowGolden said:


> Thanks everyone. Cooper is recovering from surgery well - and back to "normal." He's home and acting normal (aside from moving a little slow because of the stitches). We've been told 3-4 months at best. His regular vet has him on some antioxidants for his liver - she said it's what she would do for her own dog. She called my parents practically in tears when she got the information from the ER (they fax his information over automatically). She said no chemo for him. He'll be 12 a week from Friday. We're just trying to enjoy as much time with him as possible. He should get his stitches out sometime next week.
> 
> We went home to visit him last week - and brought Shadow of course. They laid around together.
> 
> Two pictures - one is Cooper coming home from his stay in the hospital. The second is Shadow and Cooper.


So glad that Cooper is home and praying he and your parents have many good times together. Take lots of pictures of him and feed him whatever he wants to eat!!


----------



## MyBuddy22

praying that your results are good and that the tumor is benign!


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very sorry about the diagnosis. On the chance that you missed it, this thread about a very senior dog with hemangiosarcoma is one of best loved on the Forum: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html. It has a lot of practical advice about how to help your dog, not to mention being a powerful story about love and devotion.

With prayers that you and Cooper have a lot more than 3-4 months to enjoy each other,
Lucy


----------

